# Turbo Manifold ?



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello,

I will be doing a custom turbo work on my ga16de 99 Sentra.

I was thinking on getting a oem manifold and cutting it and just welding a plate to fit the turbo but i don't seem to see how to do it with the weird pattern of the oem manifold.

Now, i know hotshot makes one, but i don't think +550$ it's ok to spend on just that.

So my question is: Does anyone make a turbo manifold other than hotshot, or anyone has made a custom one, how did you make it ?

thanks for your replies !


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you're not willing to use a hotshot manifold, and you think hacking up your own is a good idea, I don't think you know what you're doing and you'll be on your way to blowing your engine.

So. Be smart. Spend money. You gotta pay to play, and if you don't want to spend $500 (which is CHEAP for a new turbo manifold of good quality), then maybe you should put your money elsewhere, and not your car.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> So. Be smart. Spend money. You gotta pay to play.



or get sponsored


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

I know this sounds so cliche, but...

*You Get What You Pay For*.

From all the years I have been modifying cars, I have learned you gotta pay the price unless:

1) you want cheap, easily breakable, parts

2) you got a good hookup

3) your sponsored


Just as a good example, try buying some of those imitation parts of Ebay. You can definitely tell the quality once you pay for that 20 dollar turbo manifold that cracks on you on startup. 

Money drives the world right?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

JGS tools sells a kit that consists of weld-el's to make your own log manifold, you can buy the part kit or you can buy it pre-welded and then just weld on your own turbo flange. It is less expensive than the HS if cost is your thing. 

http://www.jgstools.com/turbo/index2.html


As far as getting sponsored... That costs thousands of dollars, trust me, NO ONE will give you parts unless you have demonstrated the ability to build a really great car, and along the way you have patronized the hell out of their business. That or be famous, one of the two.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

wes said:


> JGS tools sells a kit that consists of weld-el's to make your own log manifold, you can buy the part kit or you can buy it pre-welded and then just weld on your own turbo flange. It is less expensive than the HS if cost is your thing.
> 
> http://www.jgstools.com/turbo/index2.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Wes !

Yup i know how bad people can laugh when you tell them to sponsor a Nissan, for some reason they don't think we can do anything.

( W E A R E G O I N G T O M A K E E M P A Y ! )


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

they won't laugh at you if they see you're serious in the work you've done to your car.

I haven't had anyone laugh at me yet. Of course, I've been very selective in whom I've asked.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bottom line:

you can either 
get a hot$hot manifold
protech manifold
or custom manifold. 

please dont try to ghetto rig a manifold out of a stock 1.6 manifold.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> bottom line:
> 
> you can either
> get a hot$hot manifold
> ...


protech manifold ?

Do they make a manifold for the ga16de ? i didn't see it.

For now, i think i'm either going to buy the HotShot from "someone" in the forums or go with this one http://www.jgstools.com/turbo/thk.html But then i need to find someone to weld the flange and i don't know anyone around, or anyone who knows the exact position it has to be welded.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

making a manifold looks to be kinda hard and time consuming. im not trying to steer you in buying mine, but unless you know someone who has done it before, i wouldnt go that route. protech makes a manifold for the 1.6...however, on their site, i beleive its listed as a qg18de manifold. they are the same manifold.

ps- mines not a hotshot, only a hotshot flange.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

godspeed said:


> protech manifold ?
> 
> Do they make a manifold for the ga16de ? i didn't see it.
> 
> For now, i think i'm either going to buy the HotShot from "someone" in the forums or go with this one http://www.jgstools.com/turbo/thk.html But then i need to find someone to weld the flange and i don't know anyone around, or anyone who knows the exact position it has to be welded.


Honestly I would buy notanotherhonda's manifold for SURE. it is the same as the JGS manifold as it uses schedule 40 weld el's and it was welded by Javier from Full Race who def. knows the do's and don'ts of manifolds. At any rate it is your best option as it doesn't sound as if you have the resources to finish the manifold yourself.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

wes said:


> Honestly I would buy notanotherhonda's manifold for SURE. it is the same as the JGS manifold as it uses schedule 40 weld el's and it was welded by Javier from Full Race who def. knows the do's and don'ts of manifolds. At any rate it is your best option as it doesn't sound as if you have the resources to finish the manifold yourself.


Yup, i'm buying that one from him ASAP, my dad's done custom turbo work for other people, that's where i got the idea for the stock manifold/welding a plate idea, so he will help me with the rest of the stuff, i just need to figure out where to get the oil/water/whatever lines, and the pattern of the tubing for the air intake to the throttle (because all the pictues i've seen don't really help a lot.)

thanks for all the replies.

-Javier


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

godspeed said:


> Yup, i'm buying that one from him ASAP, my dad's done custom turbo work for other people, that's where i got the idea for the stock manifold/welding a plate idea, so he will help me with the rest of the stuff, i just need to figure out where to get the oil/water/whatever lines, and the pattern of the tubing for the air intake to the throttle (because all the pictues i've seen don't really help a lot.)
> 
> thanks for all the replies.
> 
> -Javier


Look at my web-site as I have many pictures of the piping and fabrication process.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

wes said:


> Look at my web-site as I have many pictures of the piping and fabrication process.


After all, i'm just going to do a 6-7 psi, no intercooler, since the other turbo i got here (twin turbo, rebuilt, off a mazda rx7) won't work for this one, at least not unless i change a buch of stuff, and i'm not going to for now.

Thanks again Wes.

PS: NotAnotherHonda, check your messages ! lol


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

godspeed said:


> After all, i'm just going to do a 6-7 psi, no intercooler, since the other turbo i got here (twin turbo, rebuilt, off a mazda rx7) won't work for this one, at least not unless i change a buch of stuff, and i'm not going to for now.
> 
> Thanks again Wes.
> 
> PS: NotAnotherHonda, check your messages ! lol


Please at least do a small IC, side mount or SOMETHING. 6-7 PSI and the car will hate life on a non-intercooled setup! Also you will need toher things to make 6-7 PSI safe.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

wes said:


> Please at least do a small IC, side mount or SOMETHING. 6-7 PSI and the car will hate life on a non-intercooled setup! Also you will need toher things to make 6-7 PSI safe.


Which other things ?

manifold,
turbo (duh!),
let's say i do a small ic (by the way, where can i buy these small ones ?),
tubing,
piping,
b.o.v. (i don't take chances, even if it's just 6-7).

What else ?


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

You could get a BB intercooler and mount it up front at least help it out a little bit. As far as the manifold goes, my buddy used a stock 1.6 manifold to make a turbo manifold. He cut it off the rest of the header where it connects into one and welded a T2 flange. He never ended up finishing the turbo setup due to no cash. He sold it to some dude in Cali and now he is running a T28 setup with it with no complaints. I do however recommend finding at least a used Hotshot or Protech manifold before using a stock manifold. Just take time and piece together a kit the smart way. You could definately find parts cheap in the classifieds. Do it right, not for right now.


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

You will also needed oil and water lines. Get some 370cc injectors. Upgrade the fuel pump to be safe. Get a JWT ecu or e-manage. You could usually get a BB bov for like 25$. Get a boost and a/f gauge to monitor it all. Upgrading the whole exhaust system too.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

air fuel gauges (the autometer ones) are rice-tastic


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

godspeed said:


> i just need to figure out where to get the oil/water/whatever lines, and the pattern of the tubing for the air intake to the throttle (because all the pictues i've seen don't really help a lot.)
> 
> thanks for all the replies.
> 
> -Javier



www.anplumbing.com for all your fitting/line needs.


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

94sentragtr said:


> You will also needed oil and water lines. Get some 370cc injectors. Upgrade the fuel pump to be safe. Get a JWT ecu or e-manage. You could usually get a BB bov for like 25$. Get a boost and a/f gauge to monitor it all. Upgrading the whole exhaust system too.


Injectors, fuel pump, jwt ecu, exhaust...

JESUS, i'm only going to run 6PSI, thta's what i want, lol.

Take it easy on me guys, I'M NOT RICH B$+<H.

Thanks for the link on the oil water lines, still looking where to install the oil/water lines "T"s to, and where can i get the IC piping, but i'll get it.


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

godspeed said:


> Injectors, fuel pump, jwt ecu, exhaust...
> 
> JESUS, i'm only going to run 6PSI, thta's what i want, lol.
> 
> ...


Lol, man thats how I felt but I don't wanna do it cheap and pay more in the long run. I know you don't plan on running stock exhaust with a turbo setup. Thats going to rob a lot of power. You definately need injectors though bro. I doubt the (I think 185cc) stock injectors will hold up. Get yourself a S-AFC for cheap then.


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

godspeed said:


> Injectors, fuel pump, jwt ecu, exhaust...
> 
> JESUS, i'm only going to run 6PSI, thta's what i want, lol.
> 
> ...


There just advising you about the ECU and injectors, due to the fact that when you go turbo your engine will run like crap, the 370cc injectors is a must due to the extra fuel consumption from the turbo,if i learned 1 thing from reading on the subject, fuel management is a major part


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

godspeed said:


> Injectors, fuel pump, jwt ecu, exhaust...
> 
> JESUS, i'm only going to run 6PSI, thta's what i want, lol.
> 
> ...


HMM well 6 psi on the stock fuel setup will go BOOM. I don't care if you think it's just 6 PSI you will need larger injectors as the stockers max out EASILY. The stock MAF should be OK as should the fuel pump, but injectors and a way to control them is priceless IMHO. If you cannot afford to do it right then honestly it isn't worth doing.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

godspeed said:


> Injectors, fuel pump, jwt ecu, exhaust...
> 
> JESUS, i'm only going to run 6PSI, thta's what i want, lol.
> 
> ...


You can get by without the fuel pump, but you cannot get by without the ECU, Injectors, and oil lines..no ifs ands or buts.. 

The bottom line? A dependable turbo car is not cheap...

My first advice would be to read everthing you can get your hands on..seriously ...spend months researching it before you spend a dime..


----------



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

hey godspeed, congrats on your project.

Listen to myoung this turbo thing can get pretty costly if you dont do it right still but if you must get boost (and i can understand the need) then check this thread

http://www.wheelsjamaica.com/wheels_forum/index.php?topic=21038.0

that guy has a ga15de and he got a ga16 intake manaifold and used a modified stock manifold and he's running 8 psi i think with a t25. His car is an automatic and he consistenly runs 15's on the 1/4 and hasnt had a problem. 

One thing though his car has only been turbo'd since january and while it has been reliable so far you really cant tell how reliable the setup will be.

pm the guy though ... his name on the site is volks-g60 and he's pretty cool 


peace and good luck


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

A friend of mine made this GA16DE turbo manifold out of a stocker. He's a talented fabricator. This one's made to fit a TD04 flange. Just thought I'd share the pics with you all.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Wes I took a look at your website and saw that your oxygen sensor is mounted in the exhaust outlet elbow on the turbo. Do you think it would make any difference if the oxygen sensor was mounted in the original place in the O.E. manifold? [before the turbo?]


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

will that manifold work? yes.

will it flow well at all? probably not.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

blownb310 said:


> Wes I took a look at your website and saw that your oxygen sensor is mounted in the exhaust outlet elbow on the turbo. Do you think it would make any difference if the oxygen sensor was mounted in the original place in the O.E. manifold? [before the turbo?]


Should work OK unless the pre-turbo temp. becomes an issue.


----------



## RallyBob (Nov 29, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> will that manifold work? yes.
> 
> will it flow well at all? probably not.


It flows just fine, I've had it on my flowbench. I spent some time porting the manifold internally, and even with an extensively ported head, the manifold does not restrict exhaust flow.

Bob


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I am curious to see what the top end is like on the car. Probably have GREAT low end power and fall off up top. Assuming you are using a smaller housing turbo. The only thing I don't like about the factory manifold is how the runners merge very early, with that turbo setup it probably won't make much of a difference, but it is less than ideal. 

Welding of the flange looks good and I am sure it will work for ya!


----------



## RallyBob (Nov 29, 2005)

wes said:


> I am curious to see what the top end is like on the car. Probably have GREAT low end power and fall off up top.


The turbo is sized very small (stock WRX), I was striving for torque and driveability rather than all-out power. So yes, I expect good low end but limited top end power.

But I again stress that even with extreme head porting, the flow numbers of the bare head were improved when the exhaust manifold was bolted in place. If it had choked it down, I'd have started over from scratch. If I get bored with the powerband, I might upgrade to an STI turbo, since I have access to nearly new take-offs. But this car is not about the numbers, I will be hillclimbing and street driving it and the general consensus amongst the FWD hillclimbers is after about 230-250 whp, acceleration in the lower gears is hampered by extreme wheelspin anyway.

As far as the welding of the flange, it has seemed to work okay for me since June. I haven't finished the new engine yet, but I had to run my car through smog in June with the existing one. I knew it wouldn't pass, the existing engine has a ton of miles and it barely passed the last time around. So I installed the modified exhaust manifold, made another TD04 flange, and welded a second 'pre-cat' to that flange. It gets plenty hot with the cat right there, and I drive this thing year-round. So far, no cracks or leaks from the flange. I used an M400 dissimilar-metal (nickel) welding rod, and TIG'd the steel flange to the iron manifold after preheating.

Bob


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

RallyBob said:


> The turbo is sized very small (stock WRX), I was striving for torque and driveability rather than all-out power. So yes, I expect good low end but limited top end power.
> 
> But I again stress that even with extreme head porting, the flow numbers of the bare head were improved when the exhaust manifold was bolted in place. If it had choked it down, I'd have started over from scratch. If I get bored with the powerband, I might upgrade to an STI turbo, since I have access to nearly new take-offs. But this car is not about the numbers, I will be hillclimbing and street driving it and the general consensus amongst the FWD hillclimbers is after about 230-250 whp, acceleration in the lower gears is hampered by extreme wheelspin anyway.
> 
> ...



Sounds like it is EXACTLY what your after! Hats off on a nice job! WOUld love to see more pics. of the entire setup!


----------



## RallyBob (Nov 29, 2005)

wes said:


> Sounds like it is EXACTLY what your after! Hats off on a nice job! WOUld love to see more pics. of the entire setup!


Thanks. I have a bunch of pics, just no way to host them. Back when I first started tinkering with the GA16 I used to have my friend post pics on his website (Mathermotorsports), but I've admittedly been out of the loop for some time.

On this engine/project I have the following stuff done:
>head ported/polished and machined, ready to be assembled
>connecting rods polished/shotpeened/balanced w/ARP bolts
>stock pistons, TBC added to top and DFL to skirts
>block done...painted, ready for assembly
>7 lb aluminum flywheel
>custom short runner upper intake manifold plenum with SR20 TB
>stock lower plenum, ported to match head
>modified exhaust manifold to fit turbo
>SDS programmable EFI w/crank trigger (bought used)
>4.35 final drive ratio with Phantom Slip
>ported TD04 turbo from WRX...only 50 miles on it! Swain coated, 
>WRX intercooler modified to fit the B13 chassis (swapped for labor)
>Mustang fuel pump fitted to stock tank
>purple injectors (swapped for labor)
>_ADDED: oops...thanks for the pics Mike, almost forgot about the high volume oil pan!_

Basically I just need the cams to complete it, I figured I'd get the JWT turbo GA16 cams. Just need the cash. All in all, since I fab'd everything myself, and even got the low mileage engine core for free (+/-1500 miles, had a bent rod from water ingestion), I still have barely over $1400 into the entire engine and management system. It should be fun though.

Bob


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Bob here are a few that you sent me a while back. Nice work!





































Mike


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

RallyBob said:


> Thanks. I have a bunch of pics, just no way to host them. Back when I first started tinkering with the GA16 I used to have my friend post pics on his website (Mathermotorsports), but I've admittedly been out of the loop for some time.
> 
> On this engine/project I have the following stuff done:
> >head ported/polished and machined, ready to be assembled
> ...



Sweet setup overall! I followed your buildup of Tim's car. The research you did has been a building block for many people on the GA16. I followed your articles when I did head work and a minor all motor build-up before I went turbo. Glad to see your still at it!


----------

